# Very first post, and question



## oldtimer 53 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi folks, 62 yrs. young, Retired, New hobby.... Is plywood and multi-plex the same thing?....Thanks


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes its one and the same.

And welcome. Theres lots of us older folk on here.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Multiplex is a type of plywood. Multiplex is high quality, marine grade plywood.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

If you're looking to make a slingshot, try to find birch ply. It's high quality stuff. Stay away from the OSB plywood type stuff that is composed of glued together scrap pieces to form sheets... And welcome aboard!!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

oldtimer 53 said:


> Hi folks, 62 yrs. young, Retired, New hobby.... Is plywood and multi-plex the same thing?....Thanks


Actually, no. Multiplex is an electronics communications method that allows more than one data stream to be carried on a single channel. It has nothing to do with wood. A lot of slingers misuse the term to refer to plywood.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the SS Forum~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

welcome to the forum what you want it cabinet grade birch plywood they sell smaller pieces at home depot or lowes and if you have a hobby lobby or a michael's close they all sell it there it's called craft plywood at the hobby stores,hope this helps


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

oldtimer 53 said:


> Hi folks, 62 yrs. young, Retired, New hobby.... Is plywood and multi-plex the same thing?....Thanks


Hi oldtimer 53,

Together, you and me are 124 yrs. young.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

They are generally used in the slingshot community to refer to the same thing regardless of their technical meaning.

Good plywood and bad plywood can be found anywhere. The things to look for are does it have the grains running in perpendicular directions with each layer and does it have minimal voids (gaps in layers).


----------



## oldtimer 53 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Folks, very fast response's from ya'll!! Looks like I'm gonna enjoy this site.....Thanks Again


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Whoa! So many answer and almost all were misleading!!

Multiplex is simply the term the Europeans use to describe Baltic Birch ply also known as Russian or Norwegian ply. The difference is huge in terms of strength when comparing it to normal everyday plywood. It is made of 12 to 14 alternating layers of birch ( 3/4 inch thickness ) whereas the majority of normal ply wood is maybe 3 or 4 layers of pine with maybe a hard wood face. So be careful, don't ask for Birch ply, they'll give you a pine board with a piece of birch glued on the face. Always ask for "Baltic Birch" .

You'll probably come across Diamond wood and something else ( the name escapes me ) it's also a multi layered birch ply BUT the grain goes in the same direction so not nearly as tough as the Baltic birch, Think of it as a board with fancy coloring.

This is nice short video that says it all.


----------

